# montreal, quebec area



## caeli (Oct 17, 2003)

anyone late fifties and over with ibs in montreal, quebec area. Would you please send message.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I'm under 40 but here you go my friend:http://webpotential.com/falcon/phpBB2/phpB...topic.php?t=174


----------

